# Dog Food Recall 4/19/18



## Big Horn (Apr 19, 2018)

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/trudog-withdraws-dog-food-salmonella/

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/vital-essentials-dog-food-recall-april-2018/


----------

